# Power requirement for Bauchmann turnout



## akabu (Sep 23, 2018)

I need to get the power requirements for a Bauchmann remote turnout control. The transformer we have dose not have a means to provide power for the remote switches. Is it 12V 9amp or what. I want to adapt a small converter but need to know what the voltage and amp requirements are, Both max and min.

I have been off the grid for a while since my wonderful enabler passed away on 11 Dec. I'm back now and need to get some answers.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Turnout power*



akabu said:


> I need to get the power requirements for a Bauchmann remote turnout control. The transformer we have dose not have a means to provide power for the remote switches. Is it 12V 9amp or what. I want to adapt a small converter but need to know what the voltage and amp requirements are, Both max and min.
> 
> I have been off the grid for a while since my wonderful enabler passed away on 11 Dec. I'm back now and need to get some answers.



akabu;

First, have you checked with Bachman? 
I think Bachman turnouts use a twin-coil switch machine similar to those on Atlas's "snap track" turnouts. Do your Bachman turnouts have a big black box along one side? If they do, then that is likely an "Atlas style" twin-coil machine. Do your Bachman turnouts have three wires attached, or three screw terminals to connect wires to? That would also be the same setup as on an Atlas turnout. The center (usually black) wire is the common wire, connected to both coils inside the switch machine. The two outside wires (typically red & green) are each connected to only one coil. 
This twin-coil type machine can operate on either AC or DC current at a voltage of about 12-16v.

Nine amps sounds like an awful lot of current! The small twin-coil machines used on Atlas turnouts, probably draw less than one amp each, and that only for a very short time (1 second) Though way back when I was still using twin-coil Atlas turnouts I never had reason to actually measure the current. Later I converted to using much larger twin-coil machines made by Shinohara. Several of these larger, heavy duty, twin-coil machines, fired simultaneously for "route control", can draw some serious current levels. For that your nine amps might be close.

It is very important to apply power to the coil only for a second or two. If left connected longer than that, the coils can easily be burned out. There is a handy device called a Capacitive Discharge Unit (CDU) that can safeguard the coils of your turnouts by preventing burnouts. I highly recommend using a CDU for this type of turnout. You can easily, and cheaply, build your own CDU. DonR, here on the forum built his own CDU long ago, and has been using it successfully for many years. He should be able to provide a diagram. There are also commercial CDUs available. One type is built into the Stapleton brand controls for turnouts.

I use DC motors for operating my turnouts, and they are powered quite differently. So I recommend you get more info from other members who use twin-coil turnouts, and CDUs. The file attached below also gives some more general info about turnouts, and switch machines.

Hope that helps you;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment All AboutTurnouts.pdf


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

According to the EZ turnout manual they
suggest using AC current to power the
controls.

However, most solenoid turnout motors such
as on the EZ will
operate on either AC or DC.

If you have a DC power pack the accessory
terminals on it will be satisfactory.

If you have a DCC control system you'll need
to obtain a separate power source. Many of us
use old wall warts with an output voltage of around
12, usually they are DC. If you don't have one
most flea markets have vendors selling them for
5.00 or so. Each has a label showing it's output.
It should be 1 or 2 amps or even less.

Don


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I also suggest using a Capacitive Discharge Unit.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your, I assume, wife.


----------

